

Docker Tutorials - julien421
http://blog.docker.io/2013/06/14-great-tutorials-on-docker/

======
Zikes
I've been trying to follow docker since I first saw it here on HN and I love
the concept. I think I have a fair idea of what it is and how it works, but I
think it will take some time for me to really wrap my head around the concept
of containers vs VMs, though I think I have a decent grasp of the basics.

I think what will really help, and what I think is sadly missing from this
list, is a good series of examples of what I could accomplish with docker, and
how I would go about accomplishing those things.

Or, it may be that docker is not necessarily aimed at me, or is currently out
of my depth.

~~~
TallGuyShort
In case the way I word it helps, containers are a very similar concept to
FreeBSD jails or Solaris Zones - so once you get what a container is you may
appreciate some of the power that already existed in those systems. It's
essentially a partition of the system: picture a kernel, but an additional
instance of the network stack for each container, a certain mount-point that
becomes the "root" file system for all actions inside that container, etc.

In the end you get very similar functionality to a VM, but because it's just
partitions of a kernel it's much more integrated than some third-party
hypervisor. This lets you do things like inspect processes that are inside
your containers as though they were native processes, etc...

~~~
blaenk
Thanks, that cleared it up for me at least.

------
Bellows
Docker will be amazing for development over VMs once they get bindings:
[https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/pull/602](https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/pull/602)

